# 9A Extension



## 03bault (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone! Just looking for some advice... 

I arrived in PH in late January from the UK on a 9A visa as a spouse. (Wife and I married in the UK a couple of years ago). 

The 9A is due to expire later this month and I'm thinking about whether I can apply for a 13a or simply extend my 9a... 

1. Is it possible to convert my 9a into a 13a? 
2. Is it possible to just extend the 9a? 

Wife and I are not sure if our long term plan is to reside in PH as she has worked as an OFW prior to the pandemic. But I would think we would be based here for at least the next 6 months. 

Thanks for any advice. 

Tom


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You won't have time to get a 13a before your 9a expires. It currently looks like 9a extensions are going ahead as normal, don't leave it to the last minute and extend.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tom, you don't want to get a 13a Visa unless you are making the Philippines your final stop, you end up with some hefty fees for not checking in annual from Jan - Feb or allowing your ACR card to expire, good for 5 years, you can only renew an ACR in the country, so if you leave and then want to return a couple of years later, etc... with the wife for a vacation you'll be stuck here until you renew your ACR card and pay all the fees. 

So then just keep extending your 9a Visa until you decide, if you plan on living here for 6 months on 6 months off then the 13a is not for you, on your next vacation I'd get the Balikbayan Visa upon arrival with your wife, make sure to have your original marriage certificate.


----------



## 03bault (11 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> You won't have time to get a 13a before your 9a expires. It currently looks like 9a extensions are going ahead as normal, don't leave it to the last minute and extend.


Thanks Gary, seems an extension is the answer.


----------



## 03bault (11 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Tom, you don't want to get a 13a Visa unless you are making the Philippines your final stop, you end up with some hefty fees for not checking in annual from Jan - Feb or allowing your ACR card to expire, good for 5 years, you can only renew an ACR in the country, so if you leave and then want to return a couple of years later, etc... with the wife for a vacation you'll be stuck here until you renew your ACR card and pay all the fees.
> 
> So then just keep extending your 9a Visa until you decide, if you plan on living here for 6 months on 6 months off then the 13a is not for you, on your next vacation I'd get the Balikbayan Visa upon arrival with your wife, make sure to have your original marriage certificate.


Very useful info thanks! Will revisit the 13a as and when we have decided where our long-term home will be. 9a extension is clearly the way to go for now.


----------

